# New to the forums



## epic1es (Dec 18, 2011)

Wuts up everyone..just joined. Thus forum is the shyte. Tons of info and some of the funniest convo's ive read lol. Seems like this is the place to be!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome and get to researching


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## brazey (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to IM​


----------



## lisarox (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------

